# Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?



## Administrator (23. Oktober 2006)

*Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## NeCron_86 (23. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*

Ich bitte euch. Yu-Gi-Oh kann man doch nichtm it Magic in einem Satz nennen^^^, das spricht doch ein vollkommen unterschiedliches Publikum an. Ich persönlich hab gerne Magic gespielt, würde aber nie Yu-Gi-Oh spielen.


----------



## Martinb (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*



			
				NeCron_86 am 23.10.2006 23:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bitte euch. Yu-Gi-Oh kann man doch nichtm it Magic in einem Satz nennen^^^, das spricht doch ein vollkommen unterschiedliches Publikum an. Ich persönlich hab gerne Magic gespielt, würde aber nie Yu-Gi-Oh spielen.




Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Ist ein Unterschied wie zwischen Skat und Arsch (das Kartenspiel).


----------



## doceddy (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*

hab immer noch einpaar magic-karten in meinem tisch liegen. so sollen die chars bei rpgs aussehen!


----------



## Muckimann (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*

früher:jap
heute:*würg, kotz* null interesse!


----------



## bierchen (27. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*



			
				Muckimann am 27.10.2006 21:39 schrieb:
			
		

> früher:jap
> heute:*würg, kotz* null interesse!


Hatte früher immer Karten des Star Trek Customizeable Card Game gekauft. Der Magic-Hype damals lies mich kalt.


Aus heutiger Sicht, war es fast rausgeschmissenes Geld. Ok, ich hatte meinen Spaß damit, einen teuren halt. 
Aber die Kartenmotive waren und sind immer noch teils recht schön. Am beliebtesten waren die Karten der Schiffe und der Stamm-Crew.


----------



## DP3 (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*

Hm mich interesiert eigentlich nur Magic, ist ganz nett wenn man das gegen Freunde spielt ^^
Besonders das ich noch nen supper schwarzes Deck besitze.
Ist auch mall ne Abweschlung zu normallen Gesellschaftspielen.


----------



## Kevex (28. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*

Magic ist lässig, das zocke ich auch hin und wieder, aber yu gi oh ist schrott.


----------



## doceddy (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Interessieren Sie sich für Trading Cards (Magic, Yu-Gi-Oh etc.)?*



			
				bierchen am 27.10.2006 23:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Muckimann am 27.10.2006 21:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




aber 40 euro für ein 10stunden-spiel ist kein rausgeschmissenes geld? oder ne 200euro-teuere graka? wenn man bedenkt, dass man soviel geld ausgiebt um nur einpaar tasten zu drücken und ne geschichte erzählt bekommt, ist es echt freakig


----------

